# **** ring?



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Any guys using a **** ring? Experiences? Keep you hard longer? How did you introduce it to your lady? What kind?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Time4Joy said:


> Any guys using a **** ring? Experiences? Keep you hard longer? *How did you introduce it to your lady?* What kind?


I said "Hi Honey this is a c0ck ring"

There are several threads already on this subject. I've posted a pic of one of ours and several people have given advice already.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is one thread with several comments about c*ck rings. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/65822-c-k-rings-dumb-questions.html


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So what do they do? Help you keep an erection longer? 

Hmmmm....I'm intrigued.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

The concept behind them is that they restrict blood flow, so many see larger erections and the ability to sustain for a longer period of time. (Also note that they should only be on for 15-20 minutes at a time) 

My H and I really like this one The BangO Vibrating Pleasure - Assorted Colors - BNG110E - A Place For Passion. He says it is comfortable for him and I enjoy the vibe for clit stimulation. I prefer the vertical orientation of the vibe as well, but that preference can vary.

Would recommend a stretchy style to begin with. They have solid metal ones, but not recommended for starting out.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Do you put them on while hubby is soft or hard?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

2ofus said:


> Do you put them on while hubby is soft or hard?


Hard! Way too fiddly when my little soldier isn't standing to attention!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmmmmmm....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> So what do they do? Help you keep an erection longer?
> 
> Hmmmm....I'm intrigued.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Usually...I recommend the vibrating ones.


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

I dislike vibe ones because they provide unnatural stimulation that my husband can't recreate on his own, and I'm just not keen on that. We have a simple silicone one that my husband says is comfortable and I don't mind it either.


----------

